# Photograph Album Covers



## vampiregenocide (Dec 24, 2008)

If there is anyone who needs an album cover done and wants it to be a photograph, I'm currently open for work so feel free to PM me details and we can sort something out. I would of course also link your band and plug you on my myspace etc.

My only requirements really (as I'm not worried about pay) are that I get a byline and a hard copy of the album if possible 

Here's some of my work to give you an idea of what I could do :













^ Bad scan of a film print, its not actually over-exposed






More links to my work :

http://www.myspace.com/rosswildishphotography

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## paperdice (Jan 28, 2009)

thats coool


----------



## halsinden (Jan 28, 2009)

nice work man, i really like the black & white shots on the myspace page.

H


----------



## PlagueX1 (Jan 28, 2009)

That's pretty sweet man. Nice. I too am into photography.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for the support guys  Much appreciated. And thanks for the flickr add PlagueX1


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jan 30, 2009)

Do you know if you have any adobe software and have adobe bridge, you can edit the JPEG's in the camera raw editor. So you could correct the exposure easily in pictures, etc.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 31, 2009)

DarkKnight369 said:


> Do you know if you have any adobe software and have adobe bridge, you can edit the JPEG's in the camera raw editor. So you could correct the exposure easily in pictures, etc.



I have adobe photoshop


----------

